# my latest design



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is a kiss design I whipped up today.


----------



## thecameron8 (Nov 29, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## Susan Scott (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow How cool it that did you make a template or did you do it by hand. I hope you aren't selling them copywrite law. But I do love it you are very talented.

Susan


----------



## kissfan76 (Jul 4, 2010)

Very cool as you can tell I'm a kiss fan started in the 80's when I was 7 yrs old but my parents didnt allow me to own their records cause of what people sad it meant. But when I turned 11 I could get the albums/cds.

I use to make kiss tshirts back in high school for graphics classes My teacher always kept one.

And like Susan said hopefully your not selling them cause Gene is such a money hungry guy he would sue you in a heartbeat.


----------



## serreal1 (Sep 23, 2011)

Very Cooooool! Congrats


----------



## PKshirts (Sep 13, 2011)

that looks awesome!!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

No im not selling them.But I will wear it! No I dont do them by hand. I use acs software and cut templates.There is 2441 SS10 stones in 4 colors in this design.Red,crystal,Black Diamond and Jet Black.I just finished putting it on a black shirt and looks *f 'n awesome*!
I should send one to Gene and see if he would like to do business!


----------



## MsHutch (Jul 19, 2008)

Eric, I saw them in concert this summer and made my own rhinestone shirt as well, just with the KISS part though! I certainly like your design (and mine), much better than the ones they were selling!!! Great job!!! I was going to try to do one with Paul's face on it, but didn't have time. Thanks for sharing!

Colleen


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

love the design, very nice.


----------



## Susan Scott (Mar 23, 2011)

Eric Your shirt is so much better then any concert shirts If I where you I would send Gene a sample and see if he wants to do business You never know. There is nothing out their like it. NO harm NO fowl. All he can say No. or Yes.

Susan


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Thats a great idea.could you imagine making all the concert shirts?


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Never was a KISS fan, but this design is awesome. I love your work.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

so I went to genesimmons.com and there is a adress to send him stuff,Im going for it!


----------



## acmeprinting (Jun 4, 2007)

Right on, eric!!!


----------



## msracefan (Nov 24, 2010)

I agree with Susan...nothing ventured, nothing gained! Let us know what you hear back!


----------



## kissfan76 (Jul 4, 2010)

I say do it and now that he is married shannon can tell him to buy into things. Doesnt hurt and I wish you the best of luck, while your at it get me a autograph if things work out lol.


----------

